# Sweet crockpot Hawaiian chicken



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Saw this and thought "Yum yum"


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Mike Milam said:


> Saw this and thought "Yum yum"


So did I.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That looked a lot like -









Chinese Lemon Chicken


Chinese Lemon Chicken with an irresistibly STICKY Chinese sauce. Move over take-out! Your favourite Chinese is easy to make at home!




cafedelites.com





Do you think it could have a similar sweet and sour taste?
I try to imagine what a recipe tastes like. . .


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

oh yea, YUMMY !!
reminds me of General Tso Chicken at the Asian Buffet restaurants.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’m stuffed from Xmas dinner so don’t know how I can say; YUM, that looks delicious! and not too time consuming. I’m saving this.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

We had to it a couple nights ago. I added an extra 4 table spoons of brown sugar and an extra 1/2 cup of pineapple juice. Pretty tasty.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Mike Milam said:


> We had to it a couple nights ago. I added an extra 4 table spoons of brown sugar and an extra 1/2 cup of pineapple juice. Pretty tasty.


I like chicken and pineapple combination.


----------

